# Fellow Arabian Show People :D



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi!! Just curious, does anyone show at class A Arabian shows in the Illinois/Missouri area? That's where I show most often on my horse DB Jasur (or Jasper). I'd like to see what shows you go too and see if I go to any of them. Also, if you do, what disciplines and stuff do you do? Just feeling chatty today


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

LifeInTheIrons said:


> Hi!! Just curious, does anyone show at class A Arabian shows in the Illinois/Missouri area? That's where I show most often on my horse DB Jasur (or Jasper). I'd like to see what shows you go too and see if I go to any of them. Also, if you do, what disciplines and stuff do you do? Just feeling chatty today


I go to ones in the Michigan/Ohio/Kentucky area but not Illinois/Missouri!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I just started gong to A rated show, but I'm in southeast Texas! I do western pleasure and hunter pleasure, just the amateur stuff.


----------



## kshae (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm in region 7. ( :


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to show at the Sedalia, MO show, and went to the Gold Star up in IA. Mostly showed in Scottsdale, and Tulsa. I no longer show on the Arab circuit. We did Halter, Western Pleasure and Sport Horse in Hand. Now we do Western Dressage but only open shows.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I used to show in Region 9...this horse's new owners show him in multiple regions in Hunter. I have not seen any results lately, though....


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

We did an A rated one in Shelbyville, KY in April, and we are showing at the Kentucky Horse Park for our second and final show of the year. This one is an A rated show for Arabians, and is also an open show for other breeds. We are region 14 hear  HOPEFULLY we will be at regionals next year for Sport Horse Under Saddle. My distant goal is to go to Sport Horse Nationals. My mare has the talent, I just have to get over my nerves! She is 100% owner/amateur shown and trained!


----------

